# Lens Profile for 5D MkIII & EF16-35 f/2.8 II USM



## Bantry Bay (Jun 28, 2012)

Need a Photoshop lens profile to use Adaptive Wide Angle with a 5D MkIII & EF16-35 f/2.8 II USM. I can't be the only one using this combo...somebody must have already created one.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2012)

i'm pretty sure ligthroom 4.1 has it i'll check tonight


----------



## risc32 (Jun 29, 2012)

while i use the 5dmk3 and 16-35 i also only really use dxo so i can't help. in fact i don't even know what you're talking about. sorry.


----------



## @!ex (Jun 29, 2012)

It's on the adobe lens profile downloader.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 8, 2012)

looking for personal opinion on the adobe lens profiler:

I just downloaded the app, read through the instructions and curious if anyone here has seen "significant results" doing a comparison of a before and after. When selecting a focal point how does one select which aperture and focal length should be chosen when referring to a zoom? I would think in the case of (example) 70-300 I'd choose 70 and 300 which are perhaps the lenses weakest points but looking for opinions here.

Does this process somewhat overlap what DPP has to offer as it uses a lens profile there as well?

Finally I am thinking of getting Focal Pro and wondering if it makes sense to do those calibrations first then do the Adobe Lens Profiler?

Thanks in advance


----------

